# CO2



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

If you are not injecting CO2 then what damage can a wet/dry filter do to the amount of CO2 in the water? If anything it should help some CO2 diffuse back into your tank.

Am i right or out in left feild?

And a totally different question.

Also would it be worth wild to put a CO2 injector that is rated for 20g on a 110g tank... every little bit helps right?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

All the wet/dry filter systems I know of, also works as aerators in the tank, and as such they work in direct opposition for Co2-fertilization.
Co2 is very easily emitted from the water if the surface is stirred.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

I agree, wet dry filters, like any other filter, agitate the water, causing O2 to go in the water and CO2 to emit from the water.

In response to your other question on a hagen system ( I assume since they are rated for 1 x every 20 g), it depends on a few other factors - what type of plants will you have, your lighting, etc. If you have low light plants and if the tank is stocked, then I wouldn't worry about a CO2 system. But if you have plants that need high levels of light, then I would put in a CO2 system - it is up to you. Good luck!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Try running some tests in order to count the CO2 leves in your tank.They are always very helpfull!(at least they help me)


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

I did run some test but the home kits are not very accurate for pH. I had tested mine with the home kit and then got it tested in a lab and there was a .6 pH difference. The color system is not very reliable.


----------

